# shutdown -p now wont park my HDD



## alie (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys,

anyone got this issue ? seems [CMD=""]shutdown -p now[/CMD] wont park my HDD coz i heard some noise from my HDD


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

Modern harddisks park automatically as soon as the power's off.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 21, 2009)

There's still a bunch of MFM drives out there. I wonder if it works on those or do you need a separate utility like the ones for DOS?


----------



## vivek (Dec 21, 2009)

Today's hard disk drives automatically park and unpark under all modern oses including FreeBSD!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Today's hard disk drives automatically park and unpark under all modern oses including FreeBSD!



Even without an OS


----------



## mickey (Dec 21, 2009)

The last harddisk I had to park manually, had ST-506 interface :e


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 21, 2009)

The manual doesn't say anything about parking. From what I can see, the -p stands for "power".


> -p   The system is halted and the power is turned off (hardware sup-port required) at the specified time.



Maybe the OP misunderstood the meaning of the -p switch. Yes, IDE doesn't require parking, but there are still MFM/RLL drives that do require it. Perhaps the OP has an IDE drive, perhaps he doesn't. To me, the question remains, how do you park the heads?


----------

